# lil sisters 420



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

My lil sis is havin problems with here 09 420 its not shifting into gear its a irs auto/ thumb shift. trouble code is one long flash and 5 quick flashes any ideas?


----------



## redneckdude120 (Apr 11, 2011)

whats flashing the the gear selector, if so which gear? if not, what is flashing?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

gear selector


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

anybody


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

check the battery connections, if the battery is weak it causes the es system do very crazy things!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

changed battery and accuator im thinking it may be a relay??


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

turned out to be the angle sensor


----------

